# Is this a Eureka Peacock?



## tlapin (Sep 29, 2003)

We just bought this fish today at Wal-Mart, of all places, thinking it must be worth more than the $6.33 they are charging. It's around 1.5" long. Was it a deal? Thanks in advance for your help.
http://ms150.tlapin.fastmail.fm/Cichlid May 2008 008.jpg


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Not a Eureka, not sure what it is. Most likely a hyrbid, could be a Peacock x Fryeri cross.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Rift485 said:


> Not a Eureka, not sure what it is. Most likely a hyrbid, could be a Peacock x Fryeri cross.


Agreed, and at that size probably hormoned.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

honestly I would say its in comparison to my flametail peacock, I would look at that under the profiles... heres a pic of mine, hes about 2 inches long right now i have a breeding pair...
I also know I can trust where I bought mine from that they were not hybrids and they were what I bought....


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

then again, after comparing the two pics, sorry... yours has the white top, it looks like maybe a hybrid between a elec blue hap and a peacock of some kind? they are well known in a tank to kill the males and breed w/ the females.


----------



## tlapin (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks to all for your responses

It wouldn't surprise me if this fish is a hybrid. I had not considered the possibility of it being hormoned, but it does look great (for now, at least).


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

Its def a beautiful fish!! thats for sure! very colorful! I would keep it... Look at my pics of my fish "cheif" that we have been trying to id, even if he is a hybrid, we are keeping him.... hes one of my fav cichlids


----------

